

Gmail/Lifehack - Send automated emails/newsletters to "Trash" - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2011/05/02/achieve-zero-inbox-by-using-trash-as-a-folder/

======
rishi
Here is a direct link to the video on YouTube:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_mvKuLaA8>

